# Glamour Photography



## anthrax16 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hello everyone! 

I'm new in this forum as well as a newbie in photography too.  I feel lucky that i found this forum, god bless the internet  Well I need help from you guys, my friend invited my to a model show this weekend and he wants me to take photo coverage of the event. The problem is i only have Sony DSC-V3 basic digicam... i dont even have external flash. Any advice how to handle the issue using my V3 camera? Like for example what necessary settings should be used and advice on taking snaps.

Thanks.


----------



## markc (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't think it's going to be a good environment for what people typically consider "glamour". Unless you can get a model to give you some solo time away from the crowd, it's going to be pretty crazy. I'd say your best bet would be to try and treat it photojournalistically. Flash will be an issue. On-camera flash sucks for anything but fill, but there's not much you can do about that. I doubt if you can bounce it. You could try and make a difuser out of a piece of plastic milk jug, but that will cut it's strength down quite a bit. Hopefully there will be enough light that a high ISO and a wide aperture (low f number) will be enough.


----------



## anthrax16 (Jun 15, 2006)

oh ic. do you have some tutorials on how to make the diffusers you mentioned or refer some links? we'll here is the setting of the stage.







The models while come from the back then move forward (that's why there is a green board at the center) The background of the stage is filled with lights, so I need to really use a flash or else the subject will appear dark.


----------



## markc (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah, you'll probably need flash for that. The difuser will depend on what your camera is like, so you'll have to rig something up. The more you can use the better. There's a picture at the bottom of this page if you want to see how well it can work: http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/content_page.asp?cid=7-3408-3440


----------

